# Highest yield 4x8 space



## Dr. Neb (Feb 17, 2015)

So what's your opinions on how to get the most yield out of a 4x8 space with 6 ft ceilings


----------



## justugh (Feb 17, 2015)

in a year or in a season 

in only a season u want Photos ......in a year running all the time u want Autos 

4x8 u need at least 2 1000w hids or 2 900w leds ...then the rest is up to your skills and taste in growing 
safest and will always get u returns is soil .........for the most possible hydro (hydro requires more skills and equipment )


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 18, 2015)

With the lower ceiling height I'd go with 2 600w lights in some type of air cooled hood/cool tube, it will give you a little more vert space to work with, I can touch the tube on my 600 after it's been on for hours. You could set up 2, 4x4 flood and drain trays and run a perpetual sog, should be able to pull around a pound a month, once it's dialed in. For simplicity, you could do 1 plant per sq ft, which would be 32 plants( maybe cut it down to 28 or so for a little extra room), in dirt 10 gal smart pots maybe? veg em for 4-6 weeks then flower em. so many different ways..what's your flavor?


----------



## lilroach (Feb 18, 2015)

I run a 4x8x6 room......depending how big you want to grow your plants you can easily put 8 big plants in there. The rest is dependent on strain and how long you veg for.

With the right strain in one run you could easily average 4-6 ounces per plant....so max is around 48 ounces.


----------



## nomofatum (Feb 18, 2015)

I want to see the results. I have my new approx 4x8 room running now, with 21 plants and a light of my own design (2x CMH 315w + 1400w of LED + 200w 10% UVB Tanning Bulbs) I'm going for max yield (from the space, not watt) and A+ quality at the same time, it's also working as my heater. You aren't going to get to A+ with just HPS...


----------



## bird mcbride (Feb 18, 2015)

I get almost a qp every two weeks from five clones under a 1kw hps put in as soon as they are rooted. I run them for ten weeks in five sets of five.


----------



## blackforest (Feb 18, 2015)

I always get about 24 oz out of my 4x8 tent every time. 12 plants, 10 plant, 6 plants. As long as I fill up the canopy it's almost always the same yield. Under 2x 600w.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 18, 2015)

Dr. Neb said:


> So what's your opinions on how to get the most yield out of a 4x8 space with 6 ft ceilings


2x Gavita 750 watt, 40-50oz per cycle, 5 cycles or more per year if you got like a 2x2 space for clones or germinating and a couple of weeks veg.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 18, 2015)

lilroach said:


> With the right strain in one run you could easily average 4-6 ounces per plant....so max is around 48 ounces.


I never really get the weight per plant thing but around 48 max seems pretty accurate to me. 

So, about 3 pounds.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Feb 18, 2015)

About a pound


----------



## lilroach (Feb 18, 2015)

Sativied said:


> I never really get the weight per plant thing but around 48 max seems pretty accurate to me.
> 
> So, about 3 pounds.


LOL.....among a few friends of mine we call ounces-per-plant "plounces". I was getting 5-6 plounces with Mataro Blue and Dinafem's Amnesia. Since then I failed miserably with going with a shit-ton of small plant in an attempt to boost my grow room's output. Apparently I'm not very good at doing small plants and am inching my way back up to fewer big plants as it's just easier to manage.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 18, 2015)

lilroach said:


> LOL.....among a few friends of mine we call ounces-per-plant "plounces".


Learn something new at rollitup every day  "plounces: ounces of dry bud per cannabis plant".



lilroach said:


> Since then I failed miserably with going with a shit-ton of small plant in an attempt to boost my grow room's output. Apparently I'm not very good at doing small plants and am inching my way back up to fewer big plants as it's just easier to manage.


It sure is, I used to grow 5 plants in nearly 7 gallon pots, now 36 (during veg, about a third during flowering) in small pots and it sure requires more attention. Many small plants is a little easier if you have some automated watering setup and grow clones with the same/similar demand in nutrients.


----------



## Dr. Neb (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the replys guys giving me lots of ideas!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 19, 2015)

Also, I'm building a 4x8 flowering area, 2 600W hps. On one half it's going to have a stinkbud style 24 site LP aero/nft hybrid system, the other side I'm going to be running dwc to start but if i like the aero/nft system, I'll be building another.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 22, 2015)

blackforest said:


> I always get about 24 oz out of my 4x8 tent every time. 12 plants, 10 plant, 6 plants. As long as I fill up the canopy it's almost always the same yield. Under 2x 600w.


Hmmmmm....i did 3 plants with two 600s a couple times and got 24ish both times...interesting...

Long veg though...


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 22, 2015)

lilroach said:


> LOL.....among a few friends of mine we call ounces-per-plant "plounces". I was getting 5-6 plounces with Mataro Blue and Dinafem's Amnesia. Since then I failed miserably with going with a shit-ton of small plant in an attempt to boost my grow room's output. Apparently I'm not very good at doing small plants and am inching my way back up to fewer big plants as it's just easier to manage.


 Plounces????? Hahaha

I am going to start using that. Thanks.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a 5x10 that I use two 600s , get around a pound per 600w.


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 27, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but just seen it and wondered what u went with? I've just built my new flower room which is 4x8. I'm throwing 3 x 600w adjust a wings with cooltubes in there gonna try and hit 60 oz. I run top feed to waste with loose grodan cubes. Lemme know how u did dude


----------



## Gquebed (Aug 27, 2015)

Blue brother said:


> I know this is an old thread but just seen it and wondered what u went with? I've just built my new flower room which is 4x8. I'm throwing 3 x 600w adjust a wings with cooltubes in there gonna try and hit 60 oz. I run top feed to waste with loose grodan cubes. Lemme know how u did dude


60 ozs might be tough, but doable if you can control the heat. 

Doing hydro or soil?


----------



## DropWalk (Aug 27, 2015)

Blue brother said:


> I've just built my new flower room which is 4x8. I'm throwing 3 x 600w adjust a wings with cooltubes in there gonna try and hit 60 oz. I run top feed to waste with loose grodan cubes.


What are loose cubes? I run 2 1k's over a 4x8 as well. Always wondered if 3 600's would be better.


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 27, 2015)

8-10lbs max in that space with dialed system and good/heavy yielding genetics, but more realistically 4-7 with good genetics and decent growing knowledge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FamMan (Aug 27, 2015)

10 lbs from a 4x8? really? how?


----------



## DropWalk (Aug 27, 2015)

FamMan said:


> 10 lbs from a 4x8? really? how?


6 months and three harvests later


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 27, 2015)

My last run i just got 49 ozs 19gs with a multi strain grow. I ran 8 plants in 10 gal pots under 2 1k bulbs veged for 5-6 weeks i don't count veg days. If i would of ran all rare darkness the biggest yeilder of the 3 prob would of hit 4 #s. i think about 4.5- 5 is max for conventional horizontal lighting. You can get the same numbers with a sog grow though with a couple day veg and get more harvest per year if plant count isn't an issue


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 28, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> 60 ozs might be tough, but doable if you can control the heat.
> 
> Doing hydro or soil?


Hydro mate 

I'm running independently cooled lighting, the heat is never an issue, I use a 6" blower just to cool the lights and an 8" blower/filter to control air temps and humidity. I've been consistently pulling 20+ oz per square meter so hopefully this room follows suit. Fingers crossed.



DropWalk said:


> What are loose cubes? I run 2 1k's over a 4x8 as well. Always wondered if 3 600's would be better.


To be honest eventually this room will have 2 or 3 1ks and co2. If I was you I wouldn't change to 6s. The 1k is a far superior beast, foliAr penetrAtion from a 1k just can't be beaten. So far my biggest advance in lighting has been in the form of cooltubes and adjust a wing reflectors. These enabled me to get the bulb as close to the canopy as possible whilst still giving me a good spread. 

http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/grow-media-c31/grodan-grow-cubes-p166/s313?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=grodan-grow-cubes-90-litres-size-90-litres-size-90-litres&utm_campaign=product+listing+ads&gclid=CJ3w6pzDy8cCFQu4GwodsdcG2Q

Those are the cubes mate.


----------



## ryan1918 (Aug 28, 2015)

I would say go with either 2 x 1000 watts or 3 x 600 watts and you should be able to easily do 12 plants and possibly double if you keep them rather small just depends how bushy you want to make them


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 28, 2015)

FamMan said:


> 10 lbs from a 4x8? really? how?


4 lbs a 4x4 with ~1500 watts of hps isn't really doing that great with a strain that yields... I can sometimes get ~3(just under) out of a 600 watt hps in my 2x4, so with 4 of them that makes closer to 9, an that's with 600s not 1ks for lighting...

There is a reason I gave a space max and realistic match..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2015)

If you want more yield, you'll need more light. 2 x 600W HPS will give you what it's given a lot of people; 24-32 oz.

I've pulled 4lb from a 4 x 8' under 2 HPS thouies in magnum XXXL hoods.

If you want to pull 5+, you'll need AT LEAST one of the following;

1. 5 x 600W HPS
2. 3 x 1150W double ended HPS
3. 4 x MH thouies
4. 4 x 860W CDM in vertical hoods
5. 3000+ dissipation watts of COB LED

...and of course the environmental control system to deal with it, which will likely be even more expensive and power hungry than running the lighting itself. Sealed room and supplemental CO² is also all but mandatory.


----------



## Gquebed (Aug 28, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> If you want more yield, you'll need more light. 2 x 600W HPS will give you what it's given a lot of people; 24-32 oz.
> 
> I've pulled 4lb from a 4 x 8' under 2 HPS thouies in magnum XXXL hoods.
> 
> ...


4 lbs in a 4x8 with 2 x 1000? 

Hmmmm....maybe my expectations are low or maybe my skilz are...

I was hoping to get 3lbs in a 5x9 with 2x1000. Gotta up my game.


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 28, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> If you want more yield, you'll need more light. 2 x 600W HPS will give you what it's given a lot of people; 24-32 oz.
> 
> I've pulled 4lb from a 4 x 8' under 2 HPS thouies in magnum XXXL hoods.
> 
> ...


When u got 4lb what techniques were you using, scrog? Sog? Lst?
How many plants? Eventually I want to be getting 3 20+oz plants as a minimum. Think I've got the right strain right now, will see after the next run.

Space has allwAys been my limiting factor. I've seen yields go up all the way to 100watts per square foot, my best yield with that was 3oz per square foot.
3 thowies puts me at almost 100wpsf so with that logic a 32 square foot space should be able to yield me almost 96 oz. In theory.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2015)

Blue brother said:


> When u got 4lb what techniques were you using, scrog? Sog? Lst?
> How many plants? Eventually I want to be getting 3 20+oz plants as a minimum. Think I've got the right strain right now, will see after the next run.
> 
> Space has allwAys been my limiting factor. I've seen yields go up all the way to 100watts per square foot, my best yield with that was 3oz per square foot.
> 3 thowies puts me at almost 100wpsf so with that logic a 32 square foot space should be able to yield me almost 96 oz. In theory.


I did ScrOG with six plants in RDWC. Interestingly, I had six more plants in exactly the same RDWC, under another 2 kW of HPS in magnum xxxl hoods, over exactly the same area, in the same room. That one only pulled two and a half pounds. Go figure...


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 31, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I did ScrOG with six plants in RDWC. Interestingly, I had six more plants in exactly the same RDWC, under another 2 kW of HPS in magnum xxxl hoods, over exactly the same area, in the same room. That one only pulled two and a half pounds. Go figure...


It's all about finding that sweet spot pheno where it produces the right amount of the right quality in the right amount of time I guess. Hopefully my nl5xhaze pheno can produce 20oz plants. Rdwc does offer serious yield to people who do it right. The trick is getting it right consistently, a trick I never mastered. I built a rdwc system as a newbie, ran it for a week and a week later it was being used as a stand and means of draining my dtw trays lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 31, 2015)

Blue brother said:


> It's all about finding that sweet spot pheno where it produces the right amount of the right quality in the right amount of time I guess. Hopefully my nl5xhaze pheno can produce 20oz plants. Rdwc does offer serious yield to people who do it right. The trick is getting it right consistently, a trick I never mastered. I built a rdwc system as a newbie, ran it for a week and a week later it was being used as a stand and means of draining my dtw trays lol.


Going out on a limb here, but it sounds like you didn't give it enough time?


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 31, 2015)

2x1000w hps 
3 week veg from clone 
2 gallon smart pots Coco DTW 
Raw Diesel and Jackberry X MadScientist
A bit over 2lbs each side. 
I only fed them 2x a day for one minute. 
H&G cocos A&B 
9 plants each side also.


----------



## DropWalk (Aug 31, 2015)

drekoushranada said:


> 2x1000w hps
> 3 week veg from clone
> 2 gallon smart pots Coco DTW
> Raw Diesel and Jackberry X MadScientist
> ...


Your Killing it man!  Might have to give coco a try!


----------



## haulinbass (Aug 31, 2015)

Coco is where its at, home hardware sells decent coco for $9 a brick, just rinse it and charge it with some nutes and calmag. Keep your ph at 5.8 water with nutes once or twice a day allow for good runoff and kick ass. Qp plants in three gallon pots are no issue


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Sep 1, 2015)

kmog33 said:


> 4 lbs a 4x4 with ~1500 watts of hps isn't really doing that great with a strain that yields...View attachment 3488062 I can sometimes get ~3(just under) out of a 600 watt hps in my 2x4, so with 4 of them that makes closer to 9, an that's with 600s not 1ks for lighting...
> 
> There is a reason I gave a space max and realistic match..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 pounds from a 600 in a 2x4 ???? Do you mean 4x4??? Those are some beast yields . I am pulling 3+ with 1k lamps but not in a 4x4 I use 5x5.5


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 1, 2015)

patrickkawi37 said:


> 3 pounds from a 600 in a 2x4 ???? Do you mean 4x4??? Those are some beast yields . I am pulling 3+ with 1k lamps but not in a 4x4 I use 5x5.5


For me it has been more about space than light as an issue. And no I meant a 2x4, but my 2x4 tent is the sun hut one thats 2'8'' x 4'4'' so its a little bigger than a regular 2x4. You have to think in terms of a 4x8 for the point i was making because while I would put 3 x 600s over a 4x8, I definitely would not put 2 x 600s in a 4x4, because I can max out the yield in my space(as much as makes me happy, usually 1.4-2 gpw) with 1 x 600 watt light. I have actually been converting over led since I have been seeing these guys pull almost double what they were doing with hps/watt. If I can double what I pull electricity wise I'll be at 3-5 GPW which is unheard of(as far as I know), we had 5x20 rows that we were pulling ~16-25lbs (mostly depending on genetics) per row with 5x1000s hps over them.


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 1, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Going out on a limb here, but it sounds like you didn't give it enough time?


Yeah that's correct mate, My job was taking up way too much of my days and rdwc just asked too much of me. Now I'm in a position where my job asks less of me but I'm just getting my drain to waste system dialed in. I think I will probably try dtw aeroponics at some point. unless I can figure a way of running dtw dwc. I like the set it and forget it res changes which mean I can literally leave my op unattended for a couple weeks at a time and not worry about nutrient lock outs due to ph swings.


----------



## critical89 (Sep 13, 2015)

3x mars 1200w ?


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Aug 17, 2016)

Sativied said:


> 2x Gavita 750 watt, 40-50oz per cycle, 5 cycles or more per year if you got like a 2x2 space for clones or germinating and a couple of weeks veg.


Whats the estimate on veg time 2 weeks could pull that off ye?


----------



## Sativied (Aug 17, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Whats the estimate on veg time 2 weeks could pull that off ye?


Depends a lot on what you grow and how many plants and whether it's from seed or clones and the grow method and medium, but yes, given seedlings or clones and the right variety 2 weeks _can_ be enough. In that example you quoted the 2x2 is a separate space so whether you veg 32 plants for 2 weeks or 8 plants for 5 weeks, or whatever, doesn't affect the total number of cycles in the flowerspace.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Aug 18, 2016)

Lets say 12-15 total under a 4x8 with (2) gavita 750's. Strain I'm not sure ill just pick a AVG yielder and say SFV OG from fresh rooted clones 6inches. Vegged for 2 weeks and utilizing the 2x2 space space as well. You thinking could pull off the estimated 40-50 oz ? 

Or you thinking maybe longer veg 3-4 weeks max?


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Aug 18, 2016)

@Sativied 

Thanks for your reply as well i wasn't expecting one because it was kinda old well from last year... but ye thanks


----------



## Sativied (Aug 18, 2016)

Hard to say without knowing how fast those OGs veg and how much they stretch during transition. Ideally I would go for 18 plants, as in 2 x 9 plants. 3x3 plants on 4x4. Top all plants down to 4 main colas. 36 colas per 4x4. You could veg them in the 2x2 for the first 4-6 nodes, them remove the top so there are 4 branches left, then put in larger space and veg there for a week or so. 2x2 is obviously a small veg space for 4x8 flower, works best with more sativa/haze dom varieties that do most of their vegging on 12/12 during transition. Depends on the grow style too, hydro, especially something like nft, vegs faster and depending on strain and clone size sometimes needs no veg time at all. 

The high end of that estimate is very doable if you utilize the space well, which is the case when you go for 36 colas per light and spread those out somewhat uniformly. Obviously 6 plants per 4x4 can work just as well, just use larger pots and top down to 6 colas per plant instead of one, and veg a little longer.


----------



## boilingoil (Aug 18, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Lets say 12-15 total under a 4x8 with (2) gavita 750's. Strain I'm not sure ill just pick a AVG yielder and say SFV OG from fresh rooted clones 6inches. Vegged for 2 weeks and utilizing the 2x2 space space as well. You thinking could pull off the estimated 40-50 oz ?
> 
> Or you thinking maybe longer veg 3-4 weeks max?


 What's you're growing style? I get 26 O's from a 600 se in a 4x4, coir drain to waste, 3 weeks veg, 9 liter pots.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Aug 18, 2016)

Not so sure will be running OG in the 4x8 but weather if so or not it will be similar genetics with about the same vigor. The source of the cut same pheno usually they flip at 8-12 inches max and end up with 3.5-4ft and top out height. Nice yields. 

Not messing with hydro tho, and id say the cuts come in at 4-6 inches but only need one week max to get to the 12 inches of recommended flip height. 

So top 2-3 will give 4-6 tops total per plant ye?


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Aug 18, 2016)

boilingoil said:


> What's you're growing style? I get 26 O's from a 600 se in a 4x4, coir drain to waste, 3 weeks veg, 9 liter pots.


Dirty bro... Living Soil


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Aug 18, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Hard to say without knowing how fast those OGs veg and how much they stretch during transition. Ideally I would go for 18 plants, as in 2 x 9 plants. 3x3 plants on 4x4. Top all plants down to 4 main colas. 36 colas per 4x4. You could veg them in the 2x2 for the first 4-6 nodes, them remove the top so there are 4 branches left, then put in larger space and veg there for a week or so. 2x2 is obviously a small veg space for 4x8 flower, works best with more sativa/haze dom varieties that do most of their vegging on 12/12 during transition. Depends on the grow style too, hydro, especially something like nft, vegs faster and depending on strain and clone size sometimes needs no veg time at all.
> 
> The high end of that estimate is very doable if you utilize the space well, which is the case when you go for 36 colas per light and spread those out somewhat uniformly. Obviously 6 plants per 4x4 can work just as well, just use larger pots and top down to 6 colas per plant instead of one, and veg a little longer.


Okay excuse the slowness i believe i get it, i can top twice a week i suppose or 2-3 times in a 1.5-2 week period then flip em.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 21, 2016)

2x600w 2 plants 50+ oz 3x600 70+ oz 

4 weeks veg and whatever flowering time you have


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Oct 8, 2017)

Some guy just said he yielded 1700 grams off a 600 watt DIY cob in a 4x4 area , can't be right surely!! That's what I get in a 8x 4


----------



## CCCmints (Oct 8, 2017)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Some guy just said he yielded 1700 grams off a 600 watt DIY cob in a 4x4 area , can't be right surely!! That's what I get in a 8x 4


Where did you see that?


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Oct 9, 2017)

CCCmints said:


> Where did you see that?


A guy in my group on fb, I didn't think its pos to get that weight in that space, unless he's got 40 foot ceilings maybe I'm wrong but in 4x4 with normal ceilings, no chance I think, if its right I best start studying his cob


----------



## coreywebster (Oct 9, 2017)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Some guy just said he yielded 1700 grams off a 600 watt DIY cob in a 4x4 area , can't be right surely!! That's what I get in a 8x 4


Depends on if its wet or dry or someone claiming dry who doesn't know what dry is.

Interested to know how many plants in that space and I assume its a horizontal set up.
That's a record breaking amount in GPW or GPSF, a bit too much to believe.


----------



## boilingoil (Oct 9, 2017)

I've grown 30 ounces under 600 watts of HPS in a 4x4 many times, Knowing what 30 looks like in a 4x4, I can't imagine 60 fitting in a 4x4.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Oct 9, 2017)

He grew 9 plants in a 4x4 with his DIY 600 watt cob 1700 grams, he said loads get that weight with DIY Cree cobs, that's DRY weight too loll, I'm happy with 30 good ounces out of my 1000 hps but if that's true which I doubt then gotta make one asap


----------



## boilingoil (Oct 9, 2017)

Tw BuLLY said:


> He grew 9 plants in a 4x4 with his DIY 600 watt cob 1700 grams, he said loads get that weight with DIY Cree cobs, that's DRY weight too loll, I'm happy with 30 good ounces out of my 1000 hps but if that's true which I doubt then gotta make one asap


 Does he show any of the grow, pics of the harvest? There are a lot of veteran growers on here some running HID's some LED's and I don't hear those numbers on this site.
My only other thought would be that his base of his plant layout is 4x4 with his actual canopy layout more like a 5x5 or larger.


----------



## cookie master (Oct 9, 2017)

dont listen to most people. There is alot of dickswinging going around. Concern yourself with quality, health and genetics will help the quantity.


----------



## coreywebster (Oct 10, 2017)

Tw BuLLY said:


> He grew 9 plants in a 4x4 with his DIY 600 watt cob 1700 grams, he said loads get that weight with DIY Cree cobs, that's DRY weight too loll, I'm happy with 30 good ounces out of my 1000 hps but if that's true which I doubt then gotta make one asap


Cool, I use cobs myself, last harvest on that side of my tent (half my 8x4) was 37 oz. Which is a personal best for me by a country mile. I have previously done a test modular scrog getting 9oz from 1.5x2ft net, if I could scale that up (I cant due to perpetual and veg tent limitations) then I could imagine 40-45 oz could be possible for me in 16 square foot. But I couldn't imagine hitting more since I know how it would fill my tent to the limit.
If I hit 1.5gpw I'm happy as larry. I know cobs are good and seen a few hit 1.5+ GPW but hitting 2.8 is crazy numbers, of all the growers on here I have only ever heard one person report numbers like that and I have not seen the evidence.
Hope this dude is hitting numbers like that for real, its a hell of an achievement.


----------



## NewBKind (Oct 14, 2017)

That makes me happy to hear because I started using a cob array last month. I have 18 cxm-22 3500k 90cri cobs over a 4x8 area. If i run them soft at 1200 watts I get 37 watts per square foot. I can run them as high as 1680 watts for 50+ per. I haven't added any flower initiators yet though.

I don't know what this will translate to in yield but my fingers are crossed. Once the room is finished it will be the flowering area for my perpetual grow and I'll have another 4x8 with higher color temperature running as my veg/clone area.

I'm running pure organic under the 4x8 right now in 2 gallon smart pots with 50/50 happy frog + ocean forest mix. I am growing my mothers right now in those just giving plain water.

To maximize yield in a 4x8 you can't do a perpetual grow unless you have a separate area to veg.

Taking the time to learn hydroponics or better yet high pressure aeroponics will increase your yields. I will eventually build a HPA system for my setup and run all my clones through an ezcloner low pressure aero setup. There are 2 big dynamics to yield in reality, photon delivery to the canopy and oxygenated nutrient delivery to the roots. If you are already growing in coco take the leap to aero. The ome limitation is that with aeroponics you rin the same nutrient though the entire system so multiple strains with different nutrient requirements are not possible. DWC bubbler buckets are a perfect medium if you want super oxygenated nutes and strain versatility.

If you do step up to coco/hydro/aero, specifically aero, I'd recommend Current Cultures nutrient line. They offer 2 lines, are the purest cleanest nutrients I've ever used and perform incredibly even at levels as high as 1500ppm (can you say obese plants). They also have the best flush I've ever used Current Cultures UC Roots.

For coco I'd try NFTG + Mammoth P, I've never tried either but heard amazing things about them in coco.


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 15, 2018)

NewBKind said:


> That makes me happy to hear because I started using a cob array last month. I have 18 cxm-22 3500k 90cri cobs over a 4x8 area. If i run them soft at 1200 watts I get 37 watts per square foot. I can run them as high as 1680 watts for 50+ per. I haven't added any flower initiators yet though.
> 
> I don't know what this will translate to in yield but my fingers are crossed. Once the room is finished it will be the flowering area for my perpetual grow and I'll have another 4x8 with higher color temperature running as my veg/clone area.
> 
> ...


Just got an alert for this thread and we are now a year on, I see you have been on a few weeks ago.
What has been your impressions and results ect from your set up? Did it meet your expectations?


----------



## tokeycones (Feb 24, 2019)

blackforest said:


> I always get about 24 oz out of my 4x8 tent every time. 12 plants, 10 plant, 6 plants. As long as I fill up the canopy it's almost always the same yield. Under 2x 600w.


really? i got 24 oz on my first ever grow in the 4x8 using 1/2 the space and 1x 600w hps 1x600w led (only 147 true watts)


----------



## boilingoil (Feb 24, 2019)

I get about 18 ounces per 3x4 of floor space running 270 watts of LED's


----------



## tokeycones (Feb 24, 2019)

So for this run i have 2x 315w cmh 2x 2000w led for a total of about 1550w at the wall, you think i can get 3+ with that lighting? i have humidifier /dehumidifier air con unit ect so environment will be on point throughout the grow


----------



## boilingoil (Feb 25, 2019)

tokeycones said:


> So for this run i have 2x 315w cmh 2x 2000w led for a total of about 1550w at the wall, you think i can get 3+ with that lighting? i have humidifier /dehumidifier air con unit ect so environment will be on point throughout the grow


 A lot of variables about a yield estimate this early, but if you have everything in order it is doable. I get a kilo+ out of 600 watts of LED's in a 4x6 area.


----------



## tokeycones (Feb 25, 2019)

boilingoil said:


> A lot of variables about a yield estimate this early, but if you have everything in order it is doable. I get a kilo+ out of 600 watts of LED's in a 4x6 area.


what led's you using?


----------



## boilingoil (Feb 26, 2019)

tokeycones said:


> what led's you using?


 Home made Samsung strips with supplemental diodes.


----------



## boilingoil (Feb 26, 2019)

30 ounce from a 4x4 with a 600 watt single ended HPS


----------



## sleepybelinelli (Dec 8, 2019)

Sativied said:


> 2x Gavita 750 watt, 40-50oz per cycle, 5 cycles or more per year if you got like a 2x2 space for clones or germinating and a couple of weeks veg.


what medium are you using?


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 8, 2019)

my first run with 960w of Leds and 4x8 table yielded 2.86 lbs

Not sure if thats good or not, i was happy lol


----------



## Jimmy_Nugz (Feb 6, 2020)

boilingoil said:


> 30 ounce from a 4x4 with a 600 watt single ended HPSView attachment 4289871


Holy shit. Here I am topping 6 plants in a 4x4 trying to make as many colas as possible meanwhile this fucking dude looks to have like 24 1oz weed dildos going in the same space. Genius.


----------



## Zoonotic6988 (Feb 6, 2020)

I run 4x8 tents, 2000watt of normal HPS, flood and drain tables, 80 plants in each, SoG. Usually 1.2GPW ~depending on strains. Know it's older thread but very common setup


----------



## Jimmy_Nugz (Feb 6, 2020)

I was intending on doing 2k hps for my basement crawl space grow which is currently blocked out for 4x8x7 grow area. Anyway, that shit did not pan out as I’m not about to hire an electrician to redo my circuit breaker so I can add a circuit to buy an AC to cool the plants I still can’t do better than 12oz/4x4 group. Thinking of getting 2x4 cob equivalents for either side of a 1k hps(possibly one of those hps/mh dual spectrum bulbs) to cut my power draw and bring down my summertime operating temperature. And recommendations?


----------



## Mullalulla (Feb 6, 2020)

That tray is a 4x8 with 6 315's over it. 6 diferent strains 7 plants. I harvested just over 4lbs dry. My plants did lean a bit outside the 4x8 footprint but you get the idea.


----------



## Jimmy_Nugz (Feb 6, 2020)

Mullalulla said:


> That tray is a 4x8 with 6 315's over it. 6 diferent strains 7 plants. I harvested just over 4lbs dry. My plants did lean a bit outside the 4x8 footprint but you get the idea.


Wtf man, just when I thought I was gonna settle on the 1k hps and 2x SF-2000’s, here you go with THIS bs. Okay what kind of gear do you have to keep that below 90degF in August?


----------



## Mullalulla (Feb 6, 2020)

I have a minisplit blowing right over the lights. I flower at night so I can take advantage off off peak and super off peak hours.

Said mini Split

1:17 in that video will show you it. This was early on befor the condensate pumps were put in and other stuff.


----------



## Mullalulla (Feb 6, 2020)

Jimmy_Nugz said:


> Wtf man, just when I thought I was gonna settle on the 1k hps and 2x SF-2000’s, here you go with THIS bs. Okay what kind of gear do you have to keep that below 90degF in August?


I went back and looked at your other posts, ya, I had a electrician friend come and install a new board and ran 240 to the room, all the lights/ ac all 240.


----------



## Jimmy_Nugz (Feb 6, 2020)

Wow that’s not terrible. Maybe it’s time to check out angie’s list before I go dump a grand on lights. I have serious trust issues about tradesman getting half done and disappearing. Fuckin’ relatives.


----------



## tokeycones (Aug 4, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> 4 lbs a 4x4 with ~1500 watts of hps isn't really doing that great with a strain that yields...View attachment 3488062 I can sometimes get ~3(just under) out of a 600 watt hps in my 2x4, so with 4 of them that makes closer to 9, an that's with 600s not 1ks for lighting...
> 
> There is a reason I gave a space max and realistic match..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God you're full of crap hahaha . That is Far from a good example of a 4x8 table and you are trying to claim you get over 2gpw out of tradtional hps hahahaha. 10lb in a 4x8 mate you would be in the Guinness world book of records.


----------



## chomchom (Aug 4, 2020)

Funny stuff. Wet weight, roots and all. 

I’m setting up a new 4 x 8. (3) 315 LEC’S, and (2) 48” COBs. The LEC can’t cover 4’, so the 250W 5 light COBs cover the other 12-16” sliver. Have been running 2 LECs and a 48” COB in a 5 x 5 for several years. 

5 x 5’ is an awkward width for tending to a full canopy. The middle never gets the attention it should, and my back hates that $hit. With the 4 x 8, I expect manageable temps, and a big bump in morale while pruning and doing other chores. 

Only 4 + weeks until we step up to 4 x 8, which corresponds to a harvest of amnesia haze, acapulco gold, Durban poison, and SK1. Have a nice seed collection after working in cannabis industry. Should break 2 lbs of dense bud, plus larf, some of it decent. The 315 penetrates pretty well.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 4, 2020)

nomofatum said:


> You aren't going to get to A+ with just HPS...


Bull
Fucking
Shit


----------



## bk78 (Aug 5, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Bull
> Fucking
> Shit


Great 5 year old quote bro. Get back to tending to your hermies.


----------



## Bluecollarbudz90 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sativied said:


> 2x Gavita 750 watt, 40-50oz per cycle, 5 cycles or more per year if you got like a 2x2 space for clones or germinating and a couple of weeks veg.


Is that with Co2 and hydro??? Curious


----------



## Apalchen (Aug 21, 2020)

It's all about lighting to an extent. I ran a 4.5x8 tent for years. My best yield was a bit over 4lbs. For that run I had two air cooled 600 hps. In the middle I had two 315s. Since the 315s were not sir cooled I switched them out with a 630 de cmh in an acde hood for summer. I didn't care for the de 630 but it fixed my temps issues since it was air cooled. 

Average yield with that was just under 4 lbs. 

If you can cool the space though the 1k hps is the easiest light to hit good yield with in my opinion.

When I first started growing I used a 1k light and always hit good numbers. When I started back growing after a few years off I started back in tents. Because I had always heard 600s were more efficient I went that route as well as some 315 cmh. Now the 315 cmh is great light for small spaces so not trying to knock on it. But 600s and 315s require a lot more work to hit good numbers in my opinion. You have to keep the canopy just right or end up with too much larf or low yields. I did it for years but then built a room and went with 1k de lights and a mini split to control temps. After one run with those I realized that it's just easier to pull weight with the big lights. Penetration is key to good yield you can only fit so many branches in a given area, once you are able to consistently fill a canopy the limiting factor to yield becomes how deep into the canopy your light can penetrate.


----------



## Bluecollarbudz90 (Aug 21, 2020)

Im running two.roi 720s 720 boost to.800 watt coco top feed 2x a day recirc. Gh supps advanced connie base what do you guys think 5 gallon pales 70/30 coco/hydroton. 2 month veg lmao hoping for 6 to 8 lbs these lights are AMAZING better then most cob arrays efficacy wise nothing compares but the fluence 2i not even the gavitss or hlg qbs.. btw this is one week in veg i was using 2 se ac xxxl 1000s and a a nanolux 630 cmh ive seen faster growth undet these lights then ive seen with my retro fit high cri t5s my cmhs the horti super blues in veg also habe a 240 watt carson high yeild high cri led nothing these things grew almost a foot the first week i had em under these.


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 21, 2020)

Old thread I see but I see 5lb as the ceiling for a 4x8.
Which I have never pulled but not been too far off.


----------



## Sativied (Aug 21, 2020)

Bluecollarbudz90 said:


> Is that with Co2 and hydro??? Curious


No not necessarily. It’s imo a bit easier to grow fast with hydro and push out a bit more but a good dirt grower can reach those numbers just the same. More important is optimal use of the space with a good bud/cola to sqft ratio and of course a high yielding plant variety.


----------



## Apalchen (Aug 21, 2020)

Bluecollarbudz90 said:


> Im running two.roi 720s 720 boost to.800 watt coco top feed 2x a day recirc. Gh supps advanced connie base what do you guys think 5 gallon pales 70/30 coco/hydroton. 2 month veg lmao hoping for 6 to 8 lbs these lights are AMAZING better then most cob arrays efficacy wise nothing compares but the fluence 2i not even the gavitss or hlg qbs.. btw this is one week in veg i was using 2 se ac xxxl 1000s and a a nanolux 630 cmh ive seen faster growth undet these lights then ive seen with my retro fit high cri t5s my cmhs the horti super blues in veg also habe a 240 watt carson high yeild high cri led nothing these things grew almost a foot the first week i had em under these.


Do you have a grow journal I'd like to see how the lights do as I was thinking of trying a couple of them. I was surprised to see someone using them already.


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 21, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Old thread I see but I see 5lb as the ceiling for a 4x8.
> Which I have never pulled but not been too far off.


5lb seems light for a 4 by8'. i get 4lb out of a 2 by 4 ft tent growing 8 plants in 3 gallon pots kellogs organic potting soil and mg plant food and mg bloom under a 6 bulb T5 growing SOG with no training


----------



## getogrow (Aug 21, 2020)

nomofatum said:


> You aren't going to get to A+ with just HPS...


     sorry i had to laugh at that one.


----------



## getogrow (Aug 21, 2020)

lilroach said:


> LOL.....among a few friends of mine we call ounces-per-plant "plounces". I was getting 5-6 plounces with Mataro Blue and Dinafem's Amnesia. Since then I failed miserably with going with a shit-ton of small plant in an attempt to boost my grow room's output. Apparently I'm not very good at doing small plants and am inching my way back up to fewer big plants as it's just easier to manage.


gosh i would love to switch places with you! i do great with smaller plants an not as good with bigger ones. ive always done sog with almost no veg. numbers are always high....


----------



## getogrow (Aug 21, 2020)

mauricem00 said:


> 5lb seems light for a 4 by8'. i get 4lb out of a 2 by 4 ft tent growing 8 plants in 3 gallon pots kellogs organic potting soil and mg plant food and mg bloom under a 6 bulb T5 growing SOG with no training


there is no way in hell. not possible. maybe 5 oz.


----------



## Renfro (Aug 21, 2020)

getogrow said:


> there is no way in hell. not possible. maybe 5 oz.


Really? smh


----------



## Renfro (Aug 21, 2020)

mauricem00 said:


> i get 4lb out of a 2 by 4 ft tent growing 8 plants in 3 gallon pots kellogs organic potting soil and mg plant food and mg bloom under a 6 bulb T5 growing SOG with no training


Pics? I gotta see what 4 pounds looks like in a 2x4. You are talking dry/trimmed weight right? or are you just kidding around?


----------



## Frank0 (Aug 21, 2020)

Bluecollarbudz90 said:


> Im running two.roi 720s 720 boost to.800 watt coco top feed 2x a day recirc. Gh supps advanced connie base what do you guys think 5 gallon pales 70/30 coco/hydroton. 2 month veg lmao hoping for 6 to 8 lbs these lights are AMAZING better then most cob arrays efficacy wise nothing compares but the fluence 2i not even the gavitss or hlg qbs.. btw this is one week in veg i was using 2 se ac xxxl 1000s and a a nanolux 630 cmh ive seen faster growth undet these lights then ive seen with my retro fit high cri t5s my cmhs the horti super blues in veg also habe a 240 watt carson high yeild high cri led nothing these things grew almost a foot the first week i had em under these.


I love your feeding system, what is?


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 21, 2020)

getogrow said:


> there is no way in hell. not possible. maybe 5 oz.


sorry misread your post meant 4-6 oz. 14


Renfro said:


> Pics? I gotta see what 4 pounds looks like in a 2x4. You are talking dry/trimmed weight right? or are you just kidding around?


sorry miss read the original post meant ounces not pounds. not use to claims of 2.5-3 grams/watt sorry


----------



## Renfro (Aug 21, 2020)

mauricem00 said:


> sorry misread your post meant 4-6 oz. 14
> 
> sorry miss read the original post meant ounces not pounds. not use to claims of 2.5-3 grams/watt sorry


damn, I really wanted to see 4 # in a 2x4 lol I'd have to up my game a lot.


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 21, 2020)

Renfro said:


> damn, I really wanted to see 4 # in a 2x4 lol I'd have to up my game a lot.


sorry I'm just an average low budget PU MMJ grower. I am far from being a master grower but I can grow enough high quality weed to meet my needs and those of my wife and thats all. I need


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 21, 2020)

getogrow said:


> gosh i would love to switch places with you! i do great with smaller plants an not as good with bigger ones. ive always done sog with almost no veg. numbers are always high....


nothing wrong with S.O.G efficient use of space and good yields. commercial greenhouses use this method to maximize profits


----------



## Bluecollarbudz90 (Aug 21, 2020)

Frank0 said:


> I love your feeding system, what is?


1 800 gph feed pump out of a 55 gallon food grade barrel to top feeding 9 inch rings through half inch line on 8 separate ball valves one per pot to always balance the feed out between them. The return is a 345 gph set for 1 hour the 800 gph set for 30 mins valve shut a quarter way


----------



## Bluecollarbudz90 (Aug 21, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Do you have a grow journal I'd like to see how the lights do as I was thinking of trying a couple of them. I was surprised to see someone using them already.


I been waitinf to pull the trigger no grow journal but here is a pic of them when i first put then under the lights vegged them for 10 days or so under them because my room was full upstairs and this room wasnt fully done at the time ill post as i go though


----------



## Frank0 (Aug 22, 2020)

Bluecollarbudz90 said:


> 1 800 gph feed pump out of a 55 gallon food grade barrel to top feeding 9 inch rings through half inch line on 8 separate ball valves one per pot to always balance the feed out between them. The return is a 345 gph set for 1 hour the 800 gph set for 30 mins valve shut a quarter way


I mean the rings you use, where can i buy?


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 22, 2020)

been looking into UVA and found this https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpls.2019.01563/full seems 90% of the benefit only requires 4% UVA. I know UVA diodes are expensive and inefficient but a small price to pay for the improvement in yield. I could not find
365nm LG3535's but the 3 watt epistar diodes cost $3.50 and produce a minimum of 500mw at 700ma


----------



## Bluecollarbudz90 (Aug 24, 2020)

Frank0 said:


> I mean the rings you use, where can i buy?


I got em from my local shop but ive seen em online. 


Hydro Flow - Rain Ring 9 in (1/Bag)
$6.67
Zenhydro Hydroponics


----------



## getogrow (Aug 25, 2020)

mauricem00 said:


> been looking into UVA and found this https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpls.2019.01563/full seems 90% of the benefit only requires 4% UVA. I know UVA diodes are expensive and inefficient but a small price to pay for the improvement in yield. I could not find
> 365nm LG3535's but the 3 watt epistar diodes cost $3.50 and produce a minimum of 500mw at 700ma


so in dummies terms , does that mean 4% of the total output? (4 diodes out of 100) Thanks.


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 25, 2020)

getogrow said:


> so in dummies terms , does that mean 4% of the total output? (4 diodes out of 100) Thanks.


thats what it looks like however UVA leds are less efficient than 301 diodes. these have an efficiency of 20%. 301s are close to 60% https://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-LG-3W-3535-SMD-Ultra-Violet-UV-365nm-370nm-High-Power-LED-DC-3-4-4V-700ma/223290539700?var=522073754035 so you need 10-12 diodes/hundred' uv diodes are getting better but they are still not very efficient. I use these to get 365nm. they are true black lights not just painted bulbs. they are a true 365nm bulb https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002F5544/?coliid=I2DMX3I3GMRJLY&colid=AW7UKM9ED6GM&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it cheap way to test UVA in your grow room. in a test grow using 4000k bridgelux strips I found adding UVA eliminated the need for cal-mag and gave me more sugar on my buds


----------



## getogrow (Aug 25, 2020)

mauricem00 said:


> thats what it looks like however UVA leds are less efficient than 301 diodes. these have an efficiency of 20%. 301s are close to 60% https://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-LG-3W-3535-SMD-Ultra-Violet-UV-365nm-370nm-High-Power-LED-DC-3-4-4V-700ma/223290539700?var=522073754035 so you need 10-12 diodes/hundred' uv diodes are getting better but they are still not very efficient. I use these to get 365nm. they are true black lights not just painted bulbs. they are a true 365nm bulb https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002F5544/?coliid=I2DMX3I3GMRJLY&colid=AW7UKM9ED6GM&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it cheap way to test UVA in your grow room. in a test grow using 4000k bridgelux strips I found adding UVA eliminated the need for cal-mag and gave me more sugar on my buds


interesting results regarding calmag. 
So i understand what your saying about the 4% now. thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Buddernugs (Sep 30, 2020)

I’d say 40+oz in a 4x8 is approaching risk of bud rot...I pulled 20oz from a 4 x 4 last harvest and it was so dense I had bud rot pop up out of nowhere at the six week mark hears what 20oz looks like in a 4x4 ....4 plants 4 way lst running 500 true watts led....1XL mars hydro tsl 2000...and 2x optic 1 xl’s....that’s with a giant dehumidifier running 24/7 and 2x 8” fans exchanging air in tent with an isolating fan running and a carpet dryer fan running 24/7 as well .....can u pull more.....yes would I?.....no not worth the risk....once u get near the 20oz mark in a 4x4 it’s so dense with humidity no amount of air exchange will stave off but rot unless you can keep humidity below 50% 100% of the flower cycle....I live in a very humid environment so if I lived in a dryer area I’d shoot for 2lbs


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Sep 30, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> I’d say 40+oz in a 4x8 is approaching risk of bud rot...I pulled 20oz from a 4 x 4 last harvest and it was so dense I had bud rot pop up out of nowhere at the six week mark hears what 20oz looks like in a 4x4 ....4 plants 4 way lst running 500 true watts led....1XL mars hydro tsl 2000...and 2x optic 1 xl’s....that’s with a giant dehumidifier running 24/7 and 2x 8” fans exchanging air in tent with an isolating fan running and a carpet dryer fan running 24/7 as well .....can u pull more.....yes would I?.....no not worth the risk....once u get near the 20oz mark in a 4x4 it’s so dense with humidity no amount of air exchange will stave off but rot unless you can keep humidity below 50% 100% of the flower cycle....I live in a very humid environment so if I lived in a dryer area I’d shoot for 2lbs


Risk of bud rot has nothing to do with how many ounce are in your tent. If you are to cheap to run a dehumidifier, you probably shouldnt be growing.


----------



## Buddernugs (Sep 30, 2020)

If you read the post you can see I stated that I ran one 24/7 non stop during that grow.....
rh% out side was rock solid 80% the whole flowering period. It couldn’t keep up I couldn’t keep it below 60% in the tent


----------



## Buddernugs (Sep 30, 2020)

And if u have an extreamly dense canopy it’s going to hold and also throw out high humidity


----------



## bk78 (Sep 30, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Risk of bud rot has nothing to do with how many ounce are in your tent. If you are to cheap to run a dehumidifier, you probably shouldnt be growing.


FINALLY 

Something I agree with you on


----------



## Buddernugs (Sep 30, 2020)

Once you have buds on top of buds touching each other it not only traps humidity but the areas touching start sweating.....thick jungles in the Amazon are so humid because of how dense the jungle is,it literally traps the humidity in.....where is barren landscapes even after a rain the humidity drops drastically after because nothings holding the humidity,same concept in a tent it’s a sealed space and everything that’s livening (plant wise) holds and emits humidity it’s Science there’s no disapproving that you have a fucking jungle inside of a tent it’s going to hold humidity it’s also going to throw off a lot of humidity these are facts....plants emit 90+% threw. Transpiration of what they take in if you have four plants in a tent and there are drinking 2 gallons a day that’s a shit ton of water the throwing off


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Sep 30, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> If you read the post you can see I stated that I ran one 24/7 non stop during that grow.....
> rh% out side was rock solid 80% the whole flowering period. It couldn’t keep up I couldn’t keep it below 60% in the tent


Then it wasn't big enough or you needed to run a second one. More fans circulating air inside the tent and more air exhausting would help too.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Sep 30, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> plants emit 90+%


They emit 100%. They literally push water out. Its up to you to deal with that water.


----------



## Buddernugs (Sep 30, 2020)

I had 2 730 cfm 8” fans a 375cfm carpet dryer and an 16” osolating fan running 24/7. And the 1 deff ineptly was not cutting it iv sibe got a 2nd one


----------



## Buddernugs (Sep 30, 2020)

And it’s accualy 97% average


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Sep 30, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> I had 2 730 cfm 8” fans a 375cfm carpet dryer and an 16” osolating fan running 24/7. And the 1 deff ineptly was not cutting it iv sibe got a 2nd one


Then you needed a bigger dehumidifier or another one.


----------



## MicrogrowerCanada (Sep 30, 2020)

Its weed, man. Take it easy, go on the flow


----------



## Buddernugs (Oct 1, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Then you needed a bigger dehumidifier or another one.


Bro for real you need to start reading post before you reply I told you iv since purchased a 2nd one


----------



## Buddernugs (Oct 1, 2020)

That’s the 2nd time iv had to repeat my self to you because you don’t know how to retain the proper information


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> That’s the 2nd time iv had to repeat my self to you because you don’t know how to retain the proper information


just click ignore and stop conversing with him


----------



## Buddernugs (Oct 1, 2020)

For real bro dudes a total tool all he does is troll and put people down


----------



## Grassizgreener (Oct 1, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> If you read the post you can see I stated that I ran one 24/7 non stop during that grow.....
> rh% out side was rock solid 80% the whole flowering period. It couldn’t keep up I couldn’t keep it below 60% in the tent


Defeats the purpose if your exchanging outside air which is always 80% rh, maybe you should a dehumidifier outside your grow area and another dehumidifier in your grow space. I run a 4x10 grow space sealed and have no probs getting my humidity down by installing a exhaust fan with a damper.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 1, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> Bro for real you need to start reading post before you reply I told you iv since purchased a 2nd one


How big are these dehumidifiers you are running? Are you exhausting air outside? If so thats your problem...


----------



## Buddernugs (Oct 1, 2020)

So my out side rh in the room as my tent was 70-65% with a dehumidifier running non stop and I had my intake hooked up to the exhaust of my de humidifier,I put a rh gauge on my dehumidifier exaghst and it was throwing out 25%rh so my tent was getting supper dry air thrown/sucked in but because the air was so dense with water it only was able to hold 60%rh inside the tent


----------



## Bluecollarbudz90 (Oct 7, 2020)

Im pretty sure this first harvest under 2 of my roi e720 leds in a 4 by 8 space closer to 5 by 10 8 plants 2 super monsters im guessin 60 to 80 zips I harvest in a day or two.


----------



## DesperateFarmer (Nov 1, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> So my out side rh in the room as my tent was 70-65% with a dehumidifier running non stop and I had my intake hooked up to the exhaust of my de humidifier,I put a rh gauge on my dehumidifier exaghst and it was throwing out 25%rh so my tent was getting supper dry air thrown/sucked in but because the air was so dense with water it only was able to hold 60%rh inside the tent


Not to necro post. I wonder about some of these more exotic fungicides. I was just talking to a grower last night about azoxystrobin early to prevent pythium. Maybe in hand water seedlings or early res water. I know that's unrelated to bud rot but if you really really want to get outside of organic yield limitations I would imagine like any other farming chemical application would find you that last 20% yield and or preserve quality. Really hard to know what to prescribe without knowing what specific fungi causes bud rot. (Shoot me I'm new).


----------



## bk78 (Nov 1, 2021)

I see 5# was the top a couple years ago

Now these masters are pulling up to 7# from 2 foot tall plants, must be something in the water.


----------



## Buddernugs (Nov 1, 2021)

If anything I look at that grow as a cring/learning experience. I ended up loosing everyrhing


----------



## Camoflouge312 (Mar 2, 2022)

I prefer to run fabric pot coco dtw and I run large growing autos , 24 to 26 of em and yeild about 4-6 oz per plant granted this a 10' ceiling and there isnt wall restrictions but my largest yeild in a 4*8 I'd tray was actually a 32 plant run and I averaged 4 oz per plant ended up giving me just under 8 pounds


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2022)

Camoflouge312 said:


> I prefer to run fabric pot coco dtw and I run large growing autos , 24 to 26 of em and yeild about 4-6 oz per plant granted this a 10' ceiling and there isnt wall restrictions but my largest yeild in a 4*8 I'd tray was actually a 32 plant run and I averaged 4 oz per plant ended up giving me just under 8 pounds


Ok I gotta see 8 pounds in a 4x8. New RIU record I believe


----------



## Camoflouge312 (Mar 2, 2022)

I just started a new round , our old facility unfortunately was destroyed in a neighborhood fire that took us out but we have a new temporary homemade facility a community member lent us and I just started back up , I have a new crop 11 days old , jimmy jacks. New berry, and lost elephant are all up n going check it out. This is 2 of those trays with a homemade extension I added, I'll add updates as they go , before the fire these tables and trays were on their own instead of attached


----------



## Camoflouge312 (Mar 2, 2022)

Camoflouge312 said:


> I just started a new round , our old facility unfortunately was destroyed in a neighborhood fire that took us out but we have a new temporary homemade facility a community member lent us and I just started back up , I have a new crop 11 days old , jimmy jacks. New berry, and lost elephant are all up n going check it out. This is 2 of those trays with a homemade extension I added, I'll add updates as they go , before the fire these tables and trays were on their own instead of attached


Luckily this temp room also has high ceilings which is what allowed my higher yeild back them as well, so going off the same calculations, the goal for this yeild which is about 9 x 10, running 4 oz per plant and this crop is 76 I believe the jimmy jacks has a lower yeild so I'd say about 16.5 lb that's the goal anyhow


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2022)

Camoflouge312 said:


> Luckily this temp room also has high ceilings which is what allowed my higher yeild back them as well, so going off the same calculations, the goal for this yeild which is about 9 x 10, running 4 oz per plant and this crop is 76 I believe the jimmy jacks has a lower yeild so I'd say about 16.5 lb that's the goal anyhow


No pics from any past grows? Little far fetched numbers imo


----------



## Apalchen (Mar 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ok I gotta see 8 pounds in a 4x8. New RIU record I believe


I mean I don’t buy it at all. 

If he not bullshitting he was prob hanging an extra 1.5 ft off the table In all directions. Effectively making it a 7 X11 canopy. Which more than doubles the sq ft of a 4x8.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2022)

Apalchen said:


> I mean I don’t buy it at all.
> 
> If he not bullshitting he was prob hanging an extra 1.5 ft off the table In all directions. Effectively making it a 7 X11 canopy. Which more than doubles the sq ft of a 4x8.



100% don’t buy it. I stuff 4x8’s full of donkey donks and can’t even come close to those numbers


----------



## Camoflouge312 (Mar 2, 2022)

I said as much myself I'my original post and I have pictures one moment. Btw before ppl start throwing attacks I was simply adding in my experience to show that yeild can be much higher when limits are pushed , it wasn't a blogger brag attempt on my end and if it came out that way I apologize


----------



## Apalchen (Mar 2, 2022)

Camoflouge312 said:


> I just started a new round , our old facility unfortunately was destroyed in a neighborhood fire that took us out but we have a new temporary homemade facility a community member lent us and I just started back up , I have a new crop 11 days old , jimmy jacks. New berry, and lost elephant are all up n going check it out. This is 2 of those trays with a homemade extension I added, I'll add updates as they go , before the fire these tables and trays were on their own instead of attached


Your telling us with this set up your going to hit 16.5 lbs? Or that’s just where your vegging? What lights are those? And how many watts? 



bk78 said:


> 100% don’t buy it. I stuff 4x8’s full of donkey donks and can’t even come close to those numbers


Oh I know he sounds like foshe lighting, something is off for sure either his weight or his canopy size is larger than he said. The way he is setup now he has a 10x8 table. And plants right against edge of tray so say and extra 1.5ft if each side overhangs roughly 8 inches. He has an 11.5 X 9.5 table. So that’s 109 sq ft of canopy. So even his new prediction of 16.5 lbs, which I doubt he gets from that setup. (Only possible imo if those are 1000 true watt bars) is still only 68 grams per sq ft be his original claim of 112 grams per sq ft.


----------



## Apalchen (Mar 2, 2022)

Camoflouge312 said:


> I just started a new round , our old facility unfortunately was destroyed in a neighborhood fire that took us out but we have a new temporary homemade facility a community member lent us and I just started back up , I have a new crop 11 days old , jimmy jacks. New berry, and lost elephant are all up n going check it out. This is 2 of those trays with a homemade extension I added, I'll add updates as they go , before the fire these tables and trays were on their own instead of attached


Your telling us with this set up your going to hit 16.5 lbs? Or that’s just where your vegging? What lights are those? And how many watts? 



bk78 said:


> 100% don’t buy it. I stuff 4x8’s full of donkey donks and can’t even come close to those numbers


Oh I know he sounds like foshe lighting, something is off for sure either his weight or his canopy size is larger than he said. The way he is setup now he has a 10x8 table. And plants right against edge of tray so say and extra 1.5ft if each side overhangs roughly 8 inches. He has an 11.5 X 9.5 table. So that’s 109 sq ft of canopy. So even his new prediction of 16.5 lbs, which I doubt he gets from that setup. (Only possible imo if those are 1000 try way bars) is still only 68 grams per sq ft be his original claim of 112 grams per sq ft.


----------



## Camoflouge312 (Mar 2, 2022)

Mars hydro fc 8000s and in the center I am running a 1000w cmh 3100k that will be turned on once stretch starts, the lights are also on glider bars so I can move the table to the center of the room and I said my over hang is quite extensive , my original tables were as well so it isn't truly a 4*8 space , but I'm not on here to fake brag guys , many other growers have gotten this results , as I said my space wasn't truly a 4*8 so that right there takes away quite a bit of g/sqft and I have zero reason to lie , as a matter of fact I'll start a journal of that exact grow Ive shown above and the 16.5 lb will be accurate , I'm a 20+ year grower . I really wasn't trying to start some sick measuring contest tho guys truly I was only explaining that the number I achieve are possible, but was definitely wrong to place it in a 4'*8'* topic because my trays may be 4*8 but the space is definitely more than that


----------



## Blue brother (Mar 2, 2022)

Apalchen said:


> I mean I don’t buy it at all.
> 
> If he not bullshitting he was prob hanging an extra 1.5 ft off the table In all directions. Effectively making it a 7 X11 canopy. Which more than doubles the sq ft of a 4x8.


I believe this was exactly the case, 4 lights I dunno what kind, but probs upward of 6000ppf, those numbers are capable of those yields in the right hands, i do believe him albeit I deffo don’t think it was a 4x8 from floor to ceiling.

When u on here anonymously anyways, and you over exaggerating your shit, ur only lying to urself.


----------



## Blue brother (Mar 2, 2022)

Camoflouge312 said:


> Mars hydro fc 8000s and in the center I am running a 1000w cmh 3100k that will be turned on once stretch starts, the lights are also on glider bars so I can move the table to the center of the room and I said my over hang is quite extensive , my original tables were as well so it isn't truly a 4*8 space , but I'm not on here to fake brag guys , many other growers have gotten this results , as I said my space wasn't truly a 4*8 so that right there takes away quite a bit of g/sqft and I have zero reason to lie , as a matter of fact I'll start a journal of that exact grow Ive shown above and the 16.5 lb will be accurate , I'm a 20+ year grower . I really wasn't trying to start some sick measuring contest tho guys truly I was only explaining that the number I achieve are possible, but was definitely wrong to place it in a 4'*8'* topic because my trays may be 4*8 but the space is definitely more than that


Thankyou for clearing that up, don’t feel bad for telling ur story bro, u cleared it up quick enough anyways.

Looking forward to seeing ur journal, I can never be arsed to keep up with them personally lol


----------



## Camoflouge312 (Mar 2, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I believe this was exactly the case, 4 lights I dunno what kind, but probs upward of 6000ppf, those numbers are capable of those yields in the right hands, i do believe him albeit I deffo don’t think it was a 4x8 from floor to ceiling.
> 
> When u on here anonymously anyways, and you over exaggerating your shit, ur only lying to urself.


At no point was I making my comment for some self bravado bs and your right I'm working with tall ceilings and there's over hang but I thought by making that clear in my original comment other posters would take it into account before trying to rip me a new one lol, I was just bored and thought I'd weigh in , I'm far from the best grower or anything guys, I was just happy to talk about my setup and thought it might help someone else by showing they can strain higher yeilds , I'm not a liar and if I were I wouldn't need to go to a forum to do it I was just lie to the people around me lol, anyway have a good one folks and I do intend on making a very detailed journal of this grow and I'll post it in the journal section in a couple months


----------



## Camoflouge312 (Mar 2, 2022)

Lol I suffer from the same issue , when a crop starts I have these great intentions to log the most detailed grow journal of all time!! Then it doesn't come out nearly as detailed as I had planned lol , I appreciate the support , we're all connected through this we should at least be kind to each other, I will post the journal when it's done! Thanks all


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 2, 2022)

Camoflouge312 said:


> Lol I suffer from the same issue , when a crop starts I have these great intentions to log the most detailed grow journal of all time!! Then it doesn't come out nearly as detailed as I had planned lol , I appreciate the support , we're all connected through this we should at least be kind to each other, I will post the journal when it's done! Thanks all


Your talking dry weight fully trimmed I assume?

I won't lie , I can't imagine it , I know what a full 8x4 looks like but even with say overhang and 5x9 it seems way way over the top.

But that said, I like your tone and will look forward to your journal if you would be so kind as to tag me when you make one.
One of those situations where I would love to be proved wrong.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 2, 2022)

I’d also like a tag please


----------



## Camoflouge312 (Mar 2, 2022)

I will for sure! And yes the overhang was the difference maker. I couldn't pull that weight in say , an average 4*8*6.5 tent , although my nephew is running his first crop and I just got him that exact tent and I'll show him how to journal his results as well


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 25, 2022)

This my first 8x4 run, I’m guessing I’ll hit the 3-4lb range, usually hit 1 - a bit under 2 in a 4x4


----------



## Cabrone (Jun 25, 2022)

Camoflouge312 said:


> I will for sure! And yes the overhang was the difference maker. I couldn't pull that weight in say , an average 4*8*6.5 tent , although my nephew is running his first crop and I just got him that exact tent and I'll show him how to journal his results as well


I'm wondering when you are starting your journal? I'm hoping to see you hit 16.5lbs! Maybe I can learn something?


----------

